# What did the Elves under the tutelage of Varda learn?



## Light of Varda (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello 👋 Everyone. Hope you all are doing well. My question is that what did the Elves who were under the tutelage of Varda learned? Did they learned how to capture light? And was Galadriel when she was in Aman, was she under the tutelage of Varda or was she only under the tutelage of Yavanna? Are Elves only allowed to be tutelage of one Valar or they more Valar? How was their Education system in Aman?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

By "Elves under the tutelage of Varda", I suppose you mean the Vanyar:

_"The Vanyar he [Manwë] loved best of all the Elves, and of him they received song and poetry; for poetry is the delight of Manwë, and the song of words is his music."_ - The Silmarillion, Chp. 1 _Of the Beginning of Days_

Since Manwe and Varda are rarely separated and dwell together upon Taniquetil, it would make sense that these Elves "under the tutelage of Varda" would have learnt from Manwë also - thus, song and poetry.


----------

